# How Long Does An Opened Bottle Of Liqour Last?



## WhatInThe (Oct 17, 2014)

Cleaning a cabinet and came across some opened bottles of liquor some haven't been used in years even a decade or two. They are brandies and liquors served with desert at a dinner. The color looks good, no staining on side of bottle or separation of any kind. They are glass bottles and have been left in the dark at room temperature in cabinet for YEARS. How long will an opened bottle of liquor last?

Also are any old liquor bottles collectable?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't know, but do know that wife and I are too old to trust "old" stuff. We don't have the "iron clad" stomachs we use to have. Another way to find out is to put the question in Search and see what websites are brought up concerning it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like it could last forever if stored properly, the taste may be compromised though...http://www.stilltasty.com/fooditems/index/16610


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 17, 2014)

That's what I'm figuring but if something is evaporating wouldn't it be the alcohol first?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes,I have heard that liquors will keep indefinitely. :cheers:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

In my younger days, if it were within arm's reach it wouldn't last long at all ...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2014)

Like SifuPhil,  I find it difficult to leave a bottle of booze unopened.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 17, 2014)

I love (most) single malt Scotch whiskys.  With this in mind, an American friend gave me a bottle of Bourbon.  It is disgusting .  If you add a small measure to a bottle of cola, it's drinkable, but that's it.  I'm hoping that the bottle will evaporate or else I find someone who actually likes it, but I'm not hopeful...

A good single malt will last for ages.


----------

